# Controladora Usb CNC



## mecatrodatos (Ago 30, 2010)

Que tal abro este hilo porque estoy en un proyecto que me ha llevado tiempo una maquina CNC cortadora realice la etapa de interfaz a través del puerto paralelo me ha funcionado de 10 , sus receptivos controladores de motores PAP y la fuente , pero ahora deseo realizar la interfaz con comunicación USB, he revisado en la web y hay buenos proyectos como estos:

http://www.edingcnc.com/
http://www.planet-cnc.com/

Mi deseo es desarrollar el programa para ejecutarlo en el PIC 18f4550 al igual que es esquemático para controlar 4 motores, en este punto no es importante el tipo de motor que se va ha utilizar , sino la comunicación PC -Controladora.

Los Drivers que realice son de 6A con controlador de corriente.
Aquellos interesados o que puedan facilitarme información para el desarrollo de la interfaz este agradecido.


----------



## autotronico (Oct 19, 2010)

cordial saludo llegue a este tema y tengo información valiosa estoy culminando un proyecto de plasma CNC deseo ponerme en contacto.


----------



## autotronico (Oct 24, 2010)

Bien mecatrodatos te subo la controladora cnc con pic fotos


----------



## mecatrodatos (Oct 24, 2010)

interesante , te felicito amigo


----------



## chinouv (Abr 2, 2011)

este tipo de controladoras cnc usb me parecen muy interezante ya que la creacion de una cnc esta limitada para el puerto paralelo si alguno de ustedes sabe como hacer una seria de gran ayuda espero que podamos construirla ejjee.


----------



## autotronico (Abr 3, 2011)

oh!! el tema no ha muerto con el mach 3 se puede desarrollar un plugin para el control de motores por USB, la cuestión es la programación en C++ y el firware para el pic de la serie 18F, pero a mi parecer se puede desarrollar la controladora como prueba para el control de motores e irla puliendo, es de tiempo y dedicación.


----------



## memowwe (Abr 3, 2011)

aqui  hay material interesante, creo  que esta resuelto  je ¡¡¡
http://www.planet-cnc.com/


----------



## autotronico (Abr 3, 2011)

Es el mismo link que expuso mecatrodatos no hay información relevante en el firware, por lo que el desarrollo del proyecto que mecatrodatos menciona esta en sus inicios o el ya lleva algunos avances tocara contactarlo para que nos comente sus avances.


----------



## chinouv (Abr 3, 2011)

buscando por hay me encontre con este enlace 
http://www.cncdudez.co.uk/
la controladora que mas me intereso es la de  puerto usb a paralelo la cual viene con el pic 18F4550 la verdad no conosco mucho estos pic

aqui una imajen

http://www.overunity.org.uk/cncdudez/usb-par-release.jpg

la pregunta es: que  tan  factible es este proyecto me gustaria escuchar la opinion de aquellos que tienen mas experiencia en programacion.


----------



## autotronico (Abr 3, 2011)

Es mejor esta  :

http://www.burger-web.com/Downloads/AKKON_USB_CONTROLLER_BOARD/Documentation/AUCB_Design.pdf


----------



## miborbolla (Dic 10, 2012)

Definitivamente toda la información, software, ejemplos etc, etc.

Los obtienes de http://www.planet-cnc.com/index.php?page=diy

No entiendo en realidad que deseas desarrollar, yo me arme un CNC de escritorio para PCB con una medida de hasta media carta con motores de impresoras laser y en la Pagina en comento encuentras todo, solo requieres las partes electrónicas, una tarjeta para prototipos, cautin y listo. Y claro un quemador para grabar el firmware en el PIC.

Claro ya armar la parte mecanica del CNC, es otra cosa que al menos para mi fue un dolor de cabeza...

Saludos


----------



## markitosb (Sep 30, 2013)

hola que tal yo consegui un interfz por usb lo rme pero no consigo las salidas XYZ  quizas ud con mas conocimiento lo hagan andar  saludos
https://sites.google.com/site/cncviausb/downloads


----------



## colmenares58 (Oct 3, 2013)

que opinan si nos centramos en easy HID y armamos nuestra interfase


----------



## markitosb (Oct 3, 2013)

bueno yo csi no se de programacion resien estoy en basico en C no se si colmenares58 crees que esta interfaz  funcionaria o no  yo lo probe armando en circuito impreso pero no encuentro las salidas xyz correctas   no se si me podrias echar una mano  grasias  saludos


----------

